# Longboarding with a mini



## BSharpRanch (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm needing to work on my core both strength and balance along with toning up the rest of my buddy. I also need to work my driving horses. My time just seems so limited especially since I also must work.

So here is my solution to my problem.

Longboarding with my minis!


----------



## Mona (Feb 8, 2018)

What a great way to have fun and get exercise for both you and your beautiful spotted friend!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2018)

I need to try that! Very cool.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Feb 20, 2018)

I think I have finally gotten the bugs worked out on the longboard and was able to ride it today for about 20 minutes! I'll feel it in the morning I'm sure.

Here is a link to the YouTube video.

https://youtu.be/0h6e5Zc5CTY


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 20, 2018)

looks so cool,


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 21, 2018)

You are amazing.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 3, 2018)

Drove almost an hour last night on the longboard, out on the trail! Was quite the challenge because of the ruts caused by the quad and dirt bike riders. I am feeling the workout today! ????????

Here's the link to our trip out!

https://youtu.be/HD7KTdzES_k


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 3, 2018)

My husband and I always gets a kick out of your videos!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 12, 2018)

I updated my long board to a real long board deck with the off-road wheels. It is so much easier to ride and has a better turning radius. I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time riding it!

I've been scoping out some local park trails for places to ride it that will be a bit more interesting.


----------



## Zarah (Dec 12, 2018)

BSharpRanch said:


> I think I have finally gotten the bugs worked out on the longboard and was able to ride it today for about 20 minutes! I'll feel it in the morning I'm sure.
> 
> Here is a link to the YouTube video.




That looks like so much fun. How long did it take for you to get your balance to do that?


----------



## minihorse (Dec 13, 2018)

BSharpRanch said:


> I updated my long board to a real long board deck with the off-road wheels. It is so much easier to ride and has a better turning radius. I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time riding it!
> 
> I've been scoping out some local park trails for places to ride it that will be a bit more interesting.View attachment 39426



That is just so neat. Looks like you have to be in good shape to do that activity.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2018)

From the picture, I'm trying to figure out the collar and traces. The shafts are attached to the saddle and the collar to a single tree?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 14, 2018)

Angie said:


> That is just so neat. Looks like you have to be in good shape to do that activity.



Getting in good shape is the goal. This type of driving is a 100% total mind and body workout! From toes to finger tips and ever muscle in-between! Then it works your brain because you can't grab your horses mouth for balance, you have to think where you want to go, then shift your weight on the board and steer the horse! This is an extremely fun way to get your core/balance training in!


Zarah said:


> That looks like so much fun. How long did it take for you to get your balance to do that?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 14, 2018)

Zarah said:


> That looks like so much fun. How long did it take for you to get your balance to do that?




I'm still working on building my balance!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 14, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> From the picture, I'm trying to figure out the collar and traces. The shafts are attached to the saddle and the collar to a single tree?



The shafts are carried by the harness and "float" at the board. The horse's collar is attached to the board via a single tree. The shafts of the board are there to prevent the board from running into the horse and if I need to back it up.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 14, 2018)

Here is a short video on the floating shafts setup I've designed. You don't want the horse pulling the front of the board out from under you, so I had to figure out a way to be able to attach shafts to keep the board from rolling into the horse when stopping and possibly backing up if needed. You can also see the cable setup for the single tree. It attaches to the board and is suspended from the shafts to prevent it from dropping and blocking the wheels, thus eliminating another possible accident!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 14, 2018)

Here's a look from sideview that shows the setup pretty good.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Nov 24, 2019)

I know it's been a while since I posted about my boarding adventures. I've gotten a longer longboard, it's now 57"! 

I've ridden it once so far and although it doesn't corner as sharp as the 38" board, it's a lot Morse stable.

Here's a clip of my trial run!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Feb 7, 2020)

My latest outing on the longboard. It was absolutely beautiful here today. The high was 68°! 

I had a punctured tire one day last week, and then a complete blowout on another the next day. I was finally able to get three new wheels, so sould be set for the next couple years. I hope! 

My balance is improving and my endurance is too!

Here's the link to my latest video!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 7, 2020)

BSharpRanch said:


> My latest outing on the longboard. It was absolutely beautiful here today. The high was 68°!
> 
> I had a punctured tire one day last week, and then a complete blowout on another the next day. I was finally able to get three new wheels, so sould be set for the next couple years. I hope!
> 
> ...



Wow BSharp, You two are amazing!!!! Thank you for posting the video.
What is the box on the back of the board?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Feb 7, 2020)

The box contains my gear. I use to have a backpack, but with this new board I have room to add the box! 


Willow Flats said:


> Wow BSharp, You two are amazing!!!! Thank you for posting the video.
> What is the box on the back of the board?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 10, 2020)

Working towards a PAIR on the board! Two pony power!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 11, 2020)

BSharpRanch said:


> Working towards a PAIR on the board! Two pony power!



Wow, that requires some good balance and leg strength on your part. Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 22, 2020)

Tonight's social distancing! I think I'm having way too much fun on the board! 

Please, everyone, be safe!!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 24, 2020)

New video uploaded of Boardjoring with the pair!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2020)

You're all amazing--woman and horses!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you Marsha!


----------



## Hartar (Apr 3, 2021)

Where did you get, or how did you make, you're shafts?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 4, 2021)

Hartar said:


> Where did you get, or how did you make, you're shafts?


I designed them and my awesome Hubby fabricated them!


----------



## Hartar (Apr 6, 2021)

Dang..... Was hoping i could buy them somewhere. Do you hire out?


----------

